# Wanting to change cell providers



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

So right now we have AT&T. With having a family plan and 4 lines on it the price is way high..lol.

We are leaving them because we want unlimited data on our phones and they do not offer that any longer with the smart phones.

So we are thinking of Verizon or Sprint. We are more so leaning towards Sprint..

Plus we all want Evos!!!


Please let me know who you have and what you think of them.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Anybody? LOL


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Verizon is extremely expensive, if you are going to get a smart phone I would suggest sprint if you are trying to save money. I have the Iphone 4 and I couldn't be happier with it but they do limit the data to 2gb. To be honest I have never gone over the limit and I am always on wi-fi.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ah my service provider isn't on the list, Whitney. I've been with TMobile for 10 years. I have unlimited everything (web, texts, minutes, etc) for $70. I'm happy with them! I've worked for all of the providers except for Sprint and I will say AT&Ts plans were not so great. TMobile has the most minutes for your money unless you get something like Boost or Metro PCS. My mother has been with Verizon since before they were Verizon... She's had the same number for 15 years lol so she's happy with hers. The only thing I don't like about Verizon is they don't have a Sim card. I like being able to switch between my Blackberries and my Samsung with ease and with Verizon you can't do that. So that's my two cents.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I was also a long-term customer with T-Mobile, before they were even known as T-Mobile.. they used to be VoiceStream. I originally started with Sprint, and could drop a call quicker than a hot potato, even in the best areas of coverage. I left Sprint for T-Mobile. I've also had Verizon since T-Mobile and I wasn't happy with the outrageous prices that Verizon charges. I've experienced AT&T for service, as well, and they're just like a combination of Verizon and Sprint to me. Outrageous prices and dropped calls for no apparent reason. But, that's just my opinion. I'm with StraightTalk now (Walmart's deal thru Tracfone, which runs off Verizon towers) and I couldn't be happier. I've got unlimited everything for $45 a month, and I can store everything on a memory card and switch phones if I so desire. Which may be happening soon if this phone I got now don't get right, lol. It randomly shuts off if I set it down too hard, or close the slider too hard. But, I wish you the best of luck in your decision!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

We have ATT now and left Sprint after ten years with them for ATT. We both have Iphones and love them but you are right they are more expensive. I would not go with Sprint though. Their unlimited plan is the lowest in cost but we had major issues with them even after ten years with them. We got great discounts with them for being long time customers but every month it seemed we were on the phone for hours trying to get our bill corrected. Some months they would charge us long distance even though we had unlimited everything. And their was no rhyme or reason they would charge us long distance on one call but not the next and both calls were to the same number??!!? My final straw was that someone had broken into our account and they were activating new lines. I called and made a report with the fraud department who tried telling me it was our computer that was hacked. When I told them the only time I went onto my account with them online was on my phone they didnt know what to say. Three months went by and still no help with over 8 lines opened by someone else. I then went into a store to open an internet card account and my order was cancelled due to fraudulant activity but the next morning someone opened yet another line on our account!! That afternoon we bought iphones. Sprint tried to come after me for a cancellation fee because we had just upgraded to new phones needless to say after a few calls to my lawyer and the BBB they never bothered me again.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I have sprint. Like LadyP says, Sprint's known to drop calls. I would be in the middle of West palm & lose signal...

However I recently upgraded my phone to the LG Lotus, on our trip to GA to pick up Lily. We took back roads in the middle of no where, had full service the entire way. Sprint really use to suck but have somewhat improved since I first got them. Been a customer for 6 years now.

I have free nights starting at 7pm, free mobile to mobile & free weekends which come with the most basic packages. Sean & I merged our plans & got the everything data plan because he travels which also includes unlimited calls to anyone anywhere (including landlines). 

Verizon I've heard are great for never dropping calls but I also think it depends on your phone quality as well as less ppl with sprint use NEXTEL nowadays - that really screwed things up for a bit.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I have Verizon, their rates are a little higher, but I've never had a dropped call. The no sim card thing is lame, but most of the newer phones can sync with Blue Tooth and swap info. My brother and my BFF both have Androids and love them more then the iphone. They are great for families because you can actually regulate when your kids can use their phones. And block certain bad influences. Data costs minutes, but that makes it free after 9pm and free on the weekends. I've been with them for years and have no plans for changing.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

long time customer w/ Verizon.. i love their service.. sure they're more expensive, but you get what you pay for... plus they have much better phones to choose from.. you're not limited to 1 or 2 good phones.. they have several


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Just make sure that whoever you switch to that the coverage is going to be decent. Even though Verizon is one of the largest markets, they still have coverage issues in places just like everywhere else. Price might be cheaper with another carrier, but that doesn't mean anything if you can't get a reception.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I had Verizon before we went to AT&T and it was horrible. Had them for years and then all the sudden I got a new phone and had no reception in or around my apartment. I had always had reception with the phones in the past. I called and tried to get them to change out my phone or something and they wouldn't do anything for me. I was so mad that the next day I went to AT&T and ported my number over.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have Verizon and i love it! Used to have Sprint, HATED IT!!!!!! Dropped calls constantly and the phones were just crap. I love Verizon, and I got on my bosses plan and it only costs me about 40 a month and I have a pretty new phone. Plus, like was said up there, they have better phones all-around.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> I have Verizon and i love it! Used to have Sprint, HATED IT!!!!!! Dropped calls constantly and the phones were just crap. I love Verizon, and I got on my bosses plan and it only costs me about 40 a month and I have a pretty new phone. Plus, like was said up there, they have better phones all-around.


What's better about their phones? Just curious? What brands do they supply?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

had sprint went to at&t, yeah its more expensive but worth it. SPRINT was so horrible and their customer service was HORRIBLE IMO


----------

